# Fishing Fort Pickens



## curt2199 (Apr 4, 2013)

So I take my family to the same condo at Pensacola Beach every year and we'll be there 4/30-5/7. We spend almost every day down at Fort Pickens beach in near one of the pullouts by the campground (will be tent camping there Tuesday night of that week).

I've been doing a lot of reading because I'd like to do some fishing from the beach while we are there. I ordered a 15ft Okuma Surf Rod and am picking up a Shimano 6500 spin reel (I have other smaller spin reels and like them) tonight. My biggest question is on the tackle. I'm looking at Suffix 832 65lb braided line and realize I will need a shock leader. I'd honestly be happy catching anything of decent size but it would be cool to catch a small shark in the 3ft range. I know I would need to add wire to the shock leader for that. 

Can someone give me some ideas of the tackle and bait they use for beach fishing around Fort Pickens? I'd like to have some things in advance to take down there and I'll also be stopping by Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle while we're there. We normally grab shrimp to fish off the pier behind our condo on the bay side. 

Also anyone will be shark fishing during the week, I'd be interested in joining and learning. I'd also buy beer, etc. lol. I'm looking to catch some fish while the wife is laying out and the kids are playing.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

curt2199 said:


> So I take my family to the same condo at Pensacola Beach every year and we'll be there 4/30-5/7. We spend almost every day down at Fort Pickens beach in near one of the pullouts by the campground (will be tent camping there Tuesday night of that week).
> 
> I've been doing a lot of reading because I'd like to do some fishing from the beach while we are there. I ordered a 15ft Okuma Surf Rod and am picking up a Shimano 6500 spin reel (I have other smaller spin reels and like them) tonight. My biggest question is on the tackle. I'm looking at Suffix 832 65lb braided line and realize I will need a shock leader. I'd honestly be happy catching anything of decent size but it would be cool to catch a small shark in the 3ft range. I know I would need to add wire to the shock leader for that.
> 
> ...


When you stop at GBBT, get some pompano rigs. 
Then ask them to rig you with gear for sharks. They know what you need, and they have it all right there.
You can catch PLENTY of small pinfish for shark bait just west of the Ft Pickens pier, between the pier and first jetty. 
Just rig a light rod/reel with a small hook (sunfish-sized) and a small split-shot weight. Use a small piece of shrimp. Be ready, because they bite fast, and you'll likely catch one every cast.


----------



## curt2199 (Apr 4, 2013)

Chechem said:


> When you stop at GBBT, get some pompano rigs.
> Then ask them to rig you with gear for sharks. They know what you need, and they have it all right there.
> You can catch PLENTY of small pinfish for shark bait just west of the Ft Pickens pier, between the pier and first jetty.
> Just rig a light rod/reel with a small hook (sunfish-sized) and a small split-shot weight. Use a small piece of shrimp. Be ready, because they bite fast, and you'll likely catch one every cast.


Thanks for the info. We've caught pinfish off the pier behind our condo as well. I just picked up the reel a but ago and he left it pretty full of Berkley Gorilla 80lb but this is some thick stuff so probably not a lot of line there in reality.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

curt2199 said:


> Thanks for the info. We've caught pinfish off the pier behind our condo as well. I just picked up the reel a but ago and he left it pretty full of Berkley Gorilla 80lb but this is some thick stuff so probably not a lot of line there in reality.


No, you need to get new line. They can do that at GBBT too, but cheaper to do it yourself.


----------



## curt2199 (Apr 4, 2013)

I went ahead and bought 550 yds of KastKing 40lb braided line. I read that it's pretty good while staying budget friendly and much thinner than this gorilla line. Also got some 50lb Berkley vanish fluorocarbon for a shock leader. I'm going to leave the rest to GBBT to set me up with a heavier mono and/or steel leaders plus tackle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2017)

*Fishing rod rental Fort Pickens*

I'd appreciate if someone could tell me where to rent fishing rods that my family can take to Fort Piickens pier...late August. Tx!


----------

